# االاقسام العامة > الرياضه الافريقية والعربية والعالمية >  >  { برشلونة × غرناطة الجـولة 29 }{ البرسا تسعى لملاحقة الميرينغي عبر بوابة غرناطة }

## امام اباتي

*



~ْ~ ●][ المقدمة ][● ~ْ~





أعزائي أعضاء و زوار منبر مريخاب اون لاين و عشاق الليغا الإسبانية و متتبعيها الدائمون أرق تحياتنا لكم .. يسعدني أن أقدم لكم مباراة من مباريات الجولة الـ 29 من الدوري الإسباني و التي ستجمع بين ناديي برشلونة و غرناطة على أرضية ملعب الكامب نو  .. أتمنى أن ينال التقديم على إعجابكم و حسن رضاكم



~ْ~ ●][ بــطاقــة الـلـــقـــاء ][● ~ْ~

 



الفريقين : برشلونة × غرناطة
آلفَريق الضّيف : غرناطة
الفَريق المُضيف : برشلونة
المناسبة : الاسبوع الــ 29 من الدوري الإسباني
الملعب : الكامب نو
التاريخ : 20 / 03 / 2012
اليوم : الثلاثاء
الساعة : 20:00 بتوقيت غرينيتش 
القناة الناقلة : الجزيرة الرياضية 2+ و الـ HD2



~ْ~ ●][ القناة الناقلة ][● ~ْ~






اسم القناة : الجزيرة الرياضية .
مصدر بثهـا : دولة قطر - الدوحة .
تاريخ بداية البث الرسمي : 1 / 11 / 2003 م .
لغة البث : بـ اللغتيـنَ العربيـة ، و الانجليزيـة .





الجزيرة الرياضية أحد فروع قناة  الجزيرة وهي تتكون من باقة من القنوات المجانية والمشّفرة عددها 14 قناة  حاليا ً. بدأت في عام 2003 كقناة واحدة ثم تحولت إلى مجموعة من القنوات في  27 أغسطس من عام 2005. هدف القناة هو محاولة إيصال الأحداث الرياضية  للمشاهد العربي بأقل تكلفة ممكنة وبأجود صورة ممكنه
تميزت القناة بنقلها المباشر لكأس أمم أوروبا 2004 بغير تشفير ونقلت حصريا  مباريات الدوري الإسباني لموسمي 2003-2004 و 2004-2005 وتبث حاليا على  الأقمار عربسات ونايل سات وهوتبيرد في محاولة منها لإنهاء عصر التشفير  للقنوات الرياضية العربية. وفي أواخر الموسم الرياضي 2004-2005 طالبت  الشركة صاحبة حقوق الدوري الإسباني قناة الجزيرة بتشفير البطولة الإسبانية  بدعوى أن القمر الصناعي نايل سات يصل بثه لأجزاء من أسبانيا، والجزيرة  الرياضية لا تمتلك حقوق بثه في تلك المنطقة
رضخت القناة لمطالب الشركة الناقلة واضطرت مع بداية الموسم الرياضي  2005-2006 أن تبث مشفرة على أن يكون ثمن الاشتراك فيها رمزيا 25 دولار
يرأس القناة حالياً ناصر الخليفي بعد استقالة أيمن جادة من منصبه. وتمتلك  القناة فريق عمل مميز يضم العديد من الخبراء الإعلاميين والمواهب العربية


*

----------


## امام اباتي

*~ْ~ ●][ مـلــعــب الــلــقـــاء ][● ~ْ~






اسم الملعب : الكامب نو

العنوان : قلب مدينة برشلونة

صاحب الملعب : نادي برشلونة

سعة الملعب : 99354 مقعد

تاريخ الافتتاح : 24 سبتمبر 1957



~ْ~ ●][ حقائق عن ملعب الكامب نو ][● ~ْ~



بدأ بناء الاستاد عام 1954 واستمر حتى عام 1957،  وكان المهندس المسئول عن البناء هو فرانسيس فميتجانس ميرو وجوزيف سوتيرنس  مورى بالتعاون مع لورنزو غارسيا باربون، وقدرت تكلفة المشروع بنحو 288  مليون بيزيتا و عندما أنشأ النادى كانت مساحته : 107×72 متر إلا أنه تم  تقليصه بسبب قرار من الفيفا إلى :105×68 متر.
كان الإفتتاح في 24 سبتمبر 1957 وكان سعة المتفرجين يقدر بــ 93,054 شخص  وتتم الآن محاولات لتوسيعها إلى150 ألف شخص على الرغم من أن العمل في  الملعب كان لم يكتمل بعد، ولكن أكثر من 90،000 متفرج تمكنوا من مشاهدة  الحدث الذي استمر مع ممثلي جميع نوادي كرة القدم الرئيسية في كاتالونيا و  كانت الإفتتاح في الملعب بفوز البارسا 4-2 و لقد مر على الملعب عدة تجديدات  وتحسينات منذ عام1957 أهمها الكشف على نظام الإضاءة في عام 1959، فضلا عن  إضافة المدرج اللوحه الإلكترونية وغرفة الصحافة.و تم تمديد بنية أدنى مستوى  لها في عام 1994، والتي تضمنت خفض مستوى أرضية الملعب. و تم تحديد اسم  الكامب نو بناء على تصويت أعضاء النادى بريدياً حيث وصل عدد الأصوات إلى  29،102 حيث يصل أقصى ارتفاعه إلى 48 مترا) (حيث يصل طوله إلى 250 متر وعرضه  إلى 220 متر)، ويغطى الملعب مساحة55,000 متر مربع. مع قدره 98،787 متفرج،  وهو الآن أكبر ملعب في أوروبا منح الكامب نو وسام الخمس نجوم في موسم  1998-1999 من الويفا و لقد تم إنشاء متحف فخم داخل الكامب نو ارتأت فكرة  إنشاء المتحف للسيد خوان جامبر في عام 1920 لكن لسبب ما تاجلت هذه الفكره  إلى 1980 في عهد الرئيس لويس نونيز فطبق الفكره حينها. وبعد ذلك جرت له  تكبيرات في الأعوام 87 و94 و98 ليصل إلى 3500متر مربع والكامب نو (تعني  بالكتلونية الإستاد الجديد)وهو بالتالي أكبر إستاد كرة قدم في أوروبا.




*

----------


## امام اباتي

*~ْ~ ●][ المدينة المستضيفة ][● ~ْ~


تعتبر  برشلونة ثاني أكبر مدينة في أسبانيا بعد مدريد ، و هي عاصمة كاتالونية بـ  عدد سكان يبلغ حوالي 1،621،537 نسمة ، مع مساحة تقدر بـ 101،4 كليومتر  مربع. تعتبر مدينة برشلونة اليوم أحد أكثر المدن ريادة في عالم السياحة ، و  الإقتصاد و التجارة و مراكز الرياضة الثقافية. فضلاً عن تأثيرها الواضح في  التعليم ، التبادلات التجارية ، الإعلام ، العلوم ، الفن ، و الموضة.  تعتبر المدينة في المركز الـ16 من حيث زوار العالم و الـ4 في أوروبا بعد  باريس ، لندن و روما ، مع الملايين من الزوار سنوياً.
تأسيس  برشلونة يرجع لـ موضوعين مختلفين من الأساطير القديمة. أول مسميات المدينة  يرجع إلى الأسطوري هرقل قبل 400 سنة قبل بناء روما. و المسمى الأسطوري  الثاني يرجع مباشرة لـ التاريخي القرطاجي هاملسار بارسا ء والد هانيبال ء  الذي سمى المدينة بـ إسم برشلونة في القرن الثالث قبل الميلاد.
في  أوائل القرن الخامس الميلادي إحتُلت المدينة بواسطة القوط الغربيين ثم  فتحها المسلمين في القرن الثامن الميلادي. لكن لويس الورع بن شارلمان  إستطاع الإستيلاء على المدينة عام 801م. و بقيت برشلونة تحت الحكم المسيحي  حتى عام 985م حين إستردها المسلم أبو عامر المنصور أحد أقوى حكام الأندلس  الملسمين. دُمرت المدينة في عهد الحروب الأسبانية عام 1714م ، حيث حول  الملك فيليب الخامس ملك أسبانيا حي التجار في المدينة لـ قاعدة عسكرية ، في  حين مُنعت فيها التحدث بـ الكاتلونية و كذلك التعليم عام 1450م. خلال  القرن التاسع عشر الميلادي نمت المدينة خلال فترة الثورة الصناعية و مع  بداية القرن العشرين دعى الكاتلونيون لـ الإستقلال الذاتي.
تقع  برشلونة في الساحل الشمالي الشرقي لـ شبه الجزيرة الإيبيرية ، في مواجهة  البحر الأبيض المتوسط على بعد 5 كم تقريباً (3 ميل) على حدود جبال سلسلة  الكولسيرولا. نهر يوبريغات إلى الجنوب الغربي و نهر بيسوس إلى الشمال. حيث  يغطي هذا السهل مساحة 170 كلم مربع (38،9 ميل مربع) و التي تحتلها المدينة  نفسها. تبعد مسافة 120 كلم (75 ميل) إلى الجنوب من جبال البرانس و الحدود  الكاتلونية مع فرنسا.
متوسط  درجة الحرارة السنوية 20 درجة مؤية (68 درجة فهرنهايت) خلال النهار و 11  درجة مؤية (52 درجة فهرنهايت) في الليل. متوسط درجة الحرارة السنوية في  البحر 18 درجة مؤية (64 درجة فهرنهايت). في الشهر البارد جداً ء في يناير ،  عادة درجة الحرارة تتراوح ما بين 8 إلى 17 درجة مؤية (43 إلى 63 درجة  فهرنهايت) خلال اليوم ، 2 إلى 10 درجة مؤية (36 إلى 50 درجة فهرنهايت) في  الليل ، و متوسط درجة حرارة البحر حوالي 13 درجة مؤية (55 درجة فهرنهايت).  في الشهر الدافئ – في أغسطس ، عادة درجة الحرارة تتراوح ما بين 25 إلى 31  درجة مؤية (77 إلى 88 درجة فهرنهايت) في النهار ، و حوالي 20 درجة مؤية (68  درجة فهرنهايت) في الليل و متوسط درجة حرارة البحر 25 درجة مؤية (77 درجة  فهرنهايت).
الحي  القوطي في برشلونة هو مركز المدينة القديم. و العديد من المباني التاريخية  من العصور الوسطى ، و التي بعضها يعود لـ المستوطنات الرومانية. العمارة  الكاتلونية الحديثة عُمرت ما بين 1885 و 1950 ، تاركة إرثاً هاماً في  برشلونة. حيث العديد من هذه المباني تعتبر مواقع التراث العالمي في الوقت  الحالي. تعتبر مدينة برشلونة أيضاً موطناً لـ جناح ميس فان دير روه ، الذي  صُمم عام 1929 لـ إستضافة المعرض الدولي لـ ألمانيا. و فازت برشلونة عام  1999 بـ الميدالية الذهبية في الهندسة المعمارية


~ْ~ ●][ نبذة عن الليغا ][● ~ْ~


الدوري الإسباني أو لا ليغا (La Liga) هي البطولة الرسمية التي تتنافس 
فيها الأندية الإسبانية لكرة القدم ، انطلقت المسابقة عام 1929 وفاز فيها نادي
برشلونة ، تكلفة الدوري الإسباني لا تتجاوز 10 مليون يورو .


يعود تاريخ الكرة الإسبانية إلى أواخر القرن التاسع عشر والفضل يعود إلى 
الإنجليز في وصول هذه اللعبة إلى إسبانيا .


ارتبط تاريخ كرة القدم في إسبانيا بأحد رجال الأعمال الإنجليز الذي أسس شركة
ريوتينتو في هويلفا وفي سنة 1913 اجتمعت العديد من الاتحادات الإقليمية في
كل إسبانيا وأعلنوا ولادة الاتحاد الإسباني لكرة القدم الذي كان أساس ولادة
أشهر الدوريات في العالم ( الليقا الإسبانية) .
 وفي عام 1928-1929 بدأ أول موسم في تاريخ دوري الدرجة الأولى
الإسباني وشهد مشاركة عشرة فرق هي (برشلونة، وريـال مدريد، وأتلتيك 
بلباو ، وريـال سوسيداد ، وأريناس دي غيتسو ، وأتلتيكو أفياسيون ، 
(أتلتيكو مدريد فيما بعد) وإسبانيول ، وسي دي أوروبا ، وريـال خيخون ،
وراسينغ سانتاندير) وحقق فريق برشلونة العريق أول لقب في تاريخ الليغا .


*

----------


## امام اباتي

*~ْ~ ●][ سجل الأبطال ][● ~ْ~









1- ريـال مدريد : 31
2- برشلونة : 21
3- أتلتيكو مدريد : 9
4- أتلتيك بلباو : 8
5- فالنسيــا : 6
6- ريـال سوسيداد : 2
7- ديبورتيفو لاكرونيـا : 1
8- إشبيليه : 19- ريـــال بيتس : 1






الاسم : نادي برشلونة 
الكنية : البلوغرانا - دريم تيم
سنة التأسيس : 1899
المدينة : برشلونة
الدولة : إسبانيا 
الملعب : الكامب نو
الرئيس : ساندرو روسيل
المدرب : بيب غوارديولا
الكابتن : كارليس بويول






الاسم : نادي غرناطة
الكنية : إل غرانا
سنة التأسيس : 1931
المدينة : غرناطة 
الدولة : إسبانيا 
الملعب : لوس كارمينيس
الرئيس : كيكي بينا
المدرب : أبيل ريسينو
الكابتن : مانويل لوسينا




*

----------


## امام اباتي

*~ْ~ ●][ إنجازات الناديين ][● ~ْ~



الدوري الإسباني : 21 مرة
كأس ملك إسبانيا : 25 مرة
كأس السوبر الإسباني : 10 مرات
كأس الليغا : مرتين
دوري أبطال أوربا : 4 مرات
كأس السوبر الأوروبي : 4 مرات
كأس الكؤوس : 4 مرات
كأس الإنتركونتينينتال : مرة واحدة
كأس العالم للأندية : مرتين


إضافة إلى فوزه بالعديد من الألقاب الإقليمية و الأوروبية التي تم إيقافه




دوري الدرجة الثانية الإسباني : 1940/1941 .. 1956/1957 .. 1967/1968
دوري الدرجة الثانية الإسباني ب : 1982/1983 .. 1999/2000 .. 2009/2010
دوري الدرجة الثالثة الإسباني : 1933/1934 .. 2003/2004 .. 2005/2006
نهائي كأس ملك إسبانيا : 1958/1959



~ْ~ ●][ أخر مباراة للفريقين في الليغا ][● ~ْ~


البرسا





تمكن البارسا من تحقيق فوزٍ كان يمكن أن يكون تاريخياً على حساب "إشبيليه" حينما فاز عليه بنتيجة "0-2" .
البارسا سجل عن  طريق "تشافي - د.18" و "ميسي - د.25" في هدفين كلاً منهما أروع من الآخر ,  ولكنه بالمقابل أضاع فرصاً محققة بالجملة من قبل كل العديد من اللاعبين  "ميسي" , "بيدرو" , "إنييستا" , "سيسك" و "أليكسيس" كانت يمكن أن تجعل  الفوز يصل لحد "7 أهداف" أو ربما أكثر .


غرناطة






تمكن فريق "غرناطه" خصمنا المقبل في "الليغا" من الفوز على "سبورتينغ خيخون" بنتيجة "2-1" .
الأهداف جاءت عن طريق "مارتينس" و "سيكيرا"  للفريق الفائز و "كولونغا" للفريق المضيف , مع العلم أن "مارتينس" سيغيب عن  لقاء البارسا المقبل بسبب طرده .



~ْ~ ●][ أبرز اللاعبين + المدربين ][● ~ْ~


برشلونة




الأسم : ليونيل ميسي
تاريخ الميلاد : 24-06-1987
العمر : 24 سنة
الجنسيه : أرجنتيني
المركز : مهاجم 




الأسم : داني ألفيستاريخ الميلاد : 06-05-1983
العمر : 29 سنة
الجنسيه : برازيلي
المركز : ظهير أيمن






الأسم : سيسك فابريغاس
تاريخ الميلاد : 04-05-1987
العمر : 24 سنة
الجنسيه : إسباني
المركز : وسط ميدان





الأسم : أندريس إنييستا
تاريخ الميلاد : 11-05-1984
العمر : 27 سنة
الجنسيه : إسباني
المركز : وسط ميدان




الإسم : جوسيب غوارديولا . 
تاريخ الميلاد : 18 يناير 1971 . 
العمر : 41 سنة
الجنسية : اسباني .


*

----------


## امام اباتي

*---------------------


غرناطة



الأسم : بابي دياكيتي
تاريخ الميلاد : 21-06-1984
العمر : 27 سنة
الجنسيه : سنغالي
المركز : مدافع




الأسم : حسن يبدا
تاريخ الميلاد : 14-05-1984
العمر : 27 سنة
الجنسيه : جزائري

المركز : وسط ميدان



الأسم : هنريكي ألميدا
تاريخ الميلاد : 27-05-1991
العمر : 20 سنة
الجنسيه : برازيلي
المركز : مهاجم



الأسم : هنريكي ألميدا
تاريخ الميلاد : 05-01-1984
العمر : 28 سنة
الجنسيه : نيجيري
المركز : مهاجم



الإسم : أبيل ريسينو . 
تاريخ الميلاد : 02-02-1960 . 
العمر : 52 سنة .
الجنسية : اسباني .




*

----------


## امام اباتي

*~ْ~ ●][ إحصاءات عامة عن مواجهات الفريقين ][● ~ْ~

عدد المباريات التى لعبها الفريقان مع بعضهما البعض : 146 مباراه 
عدد المباريات التى فاز بها برشلونة على غرناطة : 62 مباراه
عدد المباريات التى ساد فيها التعادل بين الفريقين : 23 مباراه .
عدد المباريات التى فاز بها غرناطة على برشلونة : 16 مباراه .
سجل برشلونة في شباك غرناطه : 88 هدف .
سجل غرناطه على نادي برشلونة : 35 هدف .


~ْ~ ●][ التشكيلة المتوقعة ][● ~ْ~


التشكيلة المتوقعة لـ برشلونة



فالديس



بويول // ماسكيرانو // ألفيس



كيتا



انييستا // تشافي

سيسك

بيدرو // ميسي // سانشيز


التشكيلة المتوقعة لـ غرناطة



ريبرتو فيرنانديز



جويلهرمي سيكويرا // بابي ديكاثي // دييغو مينز // دافيد كورتيس



دانييل بينتيز // حسن يبدا // ميخيل ريكو // فرانكو جارا



جايمي روميرو



أوديون جودي



~ْ~ ●][ نـقاش مـا قـبـل الـلـقاء ][● ~ْ~






1/ ما هي توقعاتك لنتيجة اللقاء ؟ المسجلين ؟

2/ في نظرك من سيكون نجم المباراة ؟

3/ كيف سيدخل الفريقان لهذه المواجهة ؟

4/ غرناطة صاب الـ 31 نقطة هل تعتقد أن بإمكانه أن يوقف البرسا في ملعب الكامب نو ؟

5/ مساحة حرة لك ...


~ْ~ ●][ الخاتمة ][● ~ْ~ 


أتمنى أن ينال التقديم على رضاكم و أن يليق بهذه  المباراة .. و إن أصبت في عملي هذا فمن الله سبحانه و تعالى و إن أخطأت  فمني و من الشيطان .. أخيرا أتمنى أن يقدم لنا الفريقين طبقا كرويا إسبانيا  ممتعا كالعادة .. و شخصيا أتمنى فوز فريقي لكي نواصل الصراع على هذا اللقب  .. إلى هنا ينتهي حديثي وفي انتظار تعليقاتكم و نقاشكم الممتع و إلى  اللقاء و السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته .


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تسلم الحبيب امام على التقديم الرائع ده
ابدااااااااااااااااااااااع ياولد ده
*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*حبيبنا امام التقديم دا كلو عشان برشلونة .
هاك شوف الملك فى ثلاثة اسطر فقط بتساوى كم .

دورى الابطال : الريال 9 برشلونة 4
:0144:
:0144:الدورى اسبانى : الريال 31 برشلونة 21
:0144:
فرق النقاط لهذا الموسم حتى اليوم 8 نقاط :0144:
*

----------


## الحوشابي

*ألف شكر إمام عمل بديع فعلاً
تقديم ما فيش أحسن من كدا بس . . . . . . . مشكلتك فشلونابي 

*

----------


## امام اباتي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة معتصم الصايم
					

حبيبنا امام التقديم دا كلو عشان برشلونة .
هاك شوف الملك فى ثلاثة اسطر فقط بتساوى كم .

دورى الابطال : الريال 9 برشلونة 4
:0144:
:0144:الدورى اسبانى : الريال 31 برشلونة 21
:0144:
فرق النقاط لهذا الموسم حتى اليوم 8 نقاط :0144:





اخر كاس للريال كان متين ياود الصايم ؟؟
فترنا نحن من ضربكم وقلنا نشوف لينا ند حقيقي
وعشان ما تسرح كتير فرق النقاط دة بنجيبو منكم ضرب رايح جاي

*

----------

